# Finding out info on an OLD wood stove (name, parts)



## SBlackstone (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I am trying to help out a new neighbor who has inherited an old stove that came with the house. We trying to find out the name of the stove in order to hopefully locate parts for the fan components.
I have attached pics for your review

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 9, 2012)

If it was in MY house, I think I'd call the scrap man to haul it away. Looks to be an older freestanding fireplace, NOT a wood stove. If that wiring is any indication of the condition & care given of the rest of the unit, I'd consider it unsafe.  While there may be generic blower parts available, I don't think I'd even ATTEMPT to burn it IN my house. Maybe in the back yard...
Others may chime in NOW.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree with Daksy.  That is a very dated, and I would consider very UNSAFE fireplace.  I bet his insurance company would just LOVE to see that stove.......do your neighbor a HUGE favor and talk him into buying a newer, EPA clean burning stove and some good class A chimney pipe.  Definately worth the investment if he plans on enjoying a fire (and keeping his homeowner's insurance company around).


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2012)

Worse than that I think that thing was made to be a built in fireplace.

And sitting on paint buckets!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that Gravel under and cigarette packs too ?

Pete


----------



## SBlackstone (Nov 10, 2012)

I appreciate the thoughts, but it is what it is.I have given my opinion on getting a newer one, as I even shown him my baby, but he is a new home owner and on and on.

I am trying to get him a hand so he may survive the winter with a few more dollars in his pocket.

Any thoughts on those generic m parts or place he can go to in MA for those items, would be appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 10, 2012)

SBlackstone said:


> I appreciate the thoughts, but it is what it is.I have given my opinion on getting a newer one, as I even shown him my baby, but he is a new home owner and on and on.
> 
> *Understood...*
> 
> ...


----------



## SBlackstone (Nov 10, 2012)

I should have been more specific: He is in need of parts for the fan motor. It worked but has stopped. He needs a away to get the blower working once more to pass this winter. Any DIY ideas.


----------



## SBlackstone (Nov 10, 2012)

I am in eastern MA (south shore)
I know, he has already been thru a few bundles of wood. I helped replace the door gasket and add firebricks to the inside (yeah...had nothing) and it is burning better (longer)...I explained many of the issues that will occur from many of the posts I have learned from this forum. 

All in all, the unit works but need the fan to help (you know) circulate the air

thx


----------



## SBlackstone (Nov 10, 2012)

The funny this is, he has had the home inspected and the insurance people have been by.
I do want to help him, for when I first purchased a new stove three years ago, I had to learn alot of thing for myself. I believe in the old adage of one hand washes the other.
Who knows by the time this is done, he will be out there purchasing a PE


----------



## fossil (Nov 10, 2012)

Doing anything to successfully get the original blower going may just prove to be too difficult, time-consuming, and expensive.  Small portable fans are available dang near anytwhere for a song.  Clever placement of a couple (or more) may just prove to be a workable work-around.  At least worth a bit of thought.  All ya gotta do is get air moving around the hot appliance and out into the room...that's all the original did.  Other than that...I'm glad it's his house he's gonna operate that old thing in and not mine.  (shouldn't be operated anywhere, IMO)  Rick


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 10, 2012)

Rick gave good advice on the inexpensive fan thing. Point one into the room, and watch the temp rise in other parts of the house.
It works.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 10, 2012)

I would not put that in my house.


----------



## geoxman (Nov 11, 2012)

There are times you read threads and wonder if someone is playing some kind of a joke?? Is this one of those threads? Stove is on top of buckets with nasty combustible cigarette packs under it. It cant give off much heat  and as far as a blower try here
http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?search=blower&PAGELEN=20&PageNo=1


----------



## Dune (Nov 11, 2012)

SBlackstone said:


> I appreciate the thoughts, but it is what it is.I have given my opinion on getting a newer one, as I even shown him my baby, but he is a new home owner and on and on.
> 
> I am trying to get him a hand so he may survive the winter with a few more dollars in his pocket.
> 
> Any thoughts on those generic m parts or place he can go to in MA for those items, would be appreciated.


 
No, dude, really. The best way you can help this fool is to ensure he has no access to firewood, whatsoever. 
You are not "helping" someone by contributing to their demise.


----------

